# Alaska's Photo Thread



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

All my hedgie Christmas and Birthday gifts with my most favorite one balled up and grumpy in the center.









Bad quality, but I just love those grumpy eyebrows! "You woke me up just to take my picture, and you're not giving me a mealie?!"









Andd, her C&C cage. Missing a few toys as they were being washed/replaced and since this her food and water has changed sides as she seems to fling her litter in every inch of the left side of the cage :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

that first one!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a cutie! Love it!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

love the photos!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

First photo needs a caption: "can you spot the (real) hedgehog?"

More please! And I love that fleece in the pic of her cage, adorable. <3


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

More? Oh, okay, sure! 









My boyfriend, Jordan, and I with Alaska after picking her up - there was an RV park we turned around in and they had state names as their little driveway signs - of course I made my mom drive until we found Alaska 









Trying to get a picture of my sweet girl sleeping - the shutter wakes her up everytime.









My mom and boyfriend call Alaska my happiness in a bag...I'd have to agree 









With one of her favorite (supervised) toys. She loves pushing it, crawling over it, sticking her nose in the loops and making it crinkle.









And one of my favorites - Alaska discovers that the slippers are perfect for a hiding place and I snap a blurry picture before I run out of time to stop her before I have to cut my slippers to get her out! :lol:


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

i loooove the slipper one!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to try one of those present bows with Ares. So far the wheel (for running and hiding/pooping behind) and dig box (for sleeping under the fleece) have been wild successes, and he ignores just about everything else. Including the mini "pillow pet" zebra on a (plastic) keychain that I put in his cage. ... well. He poops under that too, haha. XD


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> I need to try one of those present bows with Ares. So far the wheel (for running and hiding/pooping behind) and dig box (for sleeping under the fleece) have been wild successes, and he ignores just about everything else. Including the mini "pillow pet" zebra on a (plastic) keychain that I put in his cage. ... well. He poops under that too, haha. XD


I thought Alaska ignored all of her toys too - but I've noticed that every morning when I check on her either her mouse or ball is cuddled up next to her in fleece in her igloo, so I suppose I was wrong 
She was scared of it at first, but then got very curious about the noise it made against her quills. I do have to watch her though, as she tends to get as stuck in the loops as she can (then balls up as if to say, "Momma, help me now.")


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Where'd you get the dinosaur fabric? It's adorable. I <3 dinosaurs.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i have never seen pokey touch any of his toys infront of me but they are constantly being moved all over the cage so i assume he plays with them


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, that's not the case for Ares. His toys stay in exactly the same position in the cage. The only thing that moves pretty much is the fleece in his dig box; some of it tumbles out onto the floor of the cage whenever he crawls out of there, haha. And the wheel, of course.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, that's so cute! I love the one of her with the bow. Regina has a couple jingly ferret balls (no holes, of course) in her cage, and I hear those getting moved around sometimes before I fall asleep. But I'm not sure if that's because she's intentionally moving them or if she's just plowing past them to get to her wheel :lol: I also put an empty tissue box with the top and one of the sides cut off (basically it's just a little cardboard hut) with a piece of fleece in it. I've seen her walk into it and just sit there. I don't know what she does with it :roll: .


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Tara151 said:


> Where'd you get the dinosaur fabric? It's adorable. I <3 dinosaurs.


JoAnns! There was a ton of dinosaur fabrics that were all so adorable at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

JackieMackk said:


> Tara151 said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you get the dinosaur fabric? It's adorable. I <3 dinosaurs.
> ...


Awesome! I was planning on going there tonight. Hopefully they have some.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sooooooo cute! Thanks for posting! What a darling!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Just some bad quality cell phone pictures from today


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The slipper picture and the bow pictures are my absolute favorites. I love her little nose!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pets can be a very therapeutic.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She certainly is wonderful!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread. I must have those slippers!!  I love the picture of her in the slippers. She's too precious.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

The little boy I babysit was snappng pictures crazily in my room the other night after we turned off my light (he wanted to hear Alaska running)
He caught this picture of Alaska watching from behind one of her toys though. Pretty good for a five year old!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a great picture of her!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Alaska's nose is pretty adorable


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> That's a great picture of her!





vasogoma said:


> Alaska's nose is pretty adorable


Id have to agree!


----------



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh very cute! Where did you get those hedgie slippers? Those are definitely a MUST HAVE! Alaska is adorable and that nose is so sweet!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Oh very cute! Where did you get those hedgie slippers? Those are definitely a MUST HAVE! Alaska is adorable and that nose is so sweet!


My boyfriend's mom got them for me, so I'm not sure where she found them, but I do know that they are Nici brand slippers


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the same slippers, they're amazing. Got em on Amazon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the same slippers. Got them at Winners.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Hopefully soon, I'll have the same slippers. :mrgreen:


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm leaving for California tomorrow morning for spring break, so a friend has Alaska for me until I get back.
She just sent me this picture. I thought it was pretty cute


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww! I wonder what Alaska was thinking while choosing that particular hiding spot?... :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A pickpocket!!!!!!! Precious picture!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Petco has this thing where every once in a while they set up these backdrop things and you can bring your small pets to take pictures of them in there. My little sister and I went today with Alaska and Charlie, and realized that we had gone past the time that they have it set up (they usually have sand in the bottom, not the fleece) but they took it out for us anyway.
With the help of the petco workers, we introduced Alaska and Charlie -- they were very confused about the other!

I have way better pictures but am tired and going to bed..I'll post some other ones tomorrow!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Not Too Sure how to feel about this other creature in her bed...








Munching a mealworm..








No idea what she's thinking!








Charlie and Alaska








Love that nose!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those pictures are seriously adorable! I love Alaska's pink nose spot.


----------

